# Latesail.com and other charter companies



## JohnNewton

I am thinking of chartering a boat this summer. Latesail.com seems to have good rates. Does anyone have any experience with latesail or any other companies to recommend? Thanks for your help.


----------



## Andreas68

John Newton.... 
please be more specific on the sailing area. Most larger charter companies offer boats around the world... so its hard to suggest if no specifications on the sail area exist!
However they do have good prices...


----------



## davidpm

Probably worth bumping this thread. Any one book through ls.
How did it go?


----------



## ChicagoNewport27

I just booked a trip through Latesail for a bareboat charter in the BVI this summer. They are a small-ish company, very friendly. After speaking to them in person at Strictly Sail Chicago, they followed up with me and sent me some quotes. No pressure, just prices and ideas. They sent me about 10 options in all.

Latesail is basically akin to a Expedia/Orbitz/Kayak of the bareboat yacht charter industry, where they broker any unused charter time for a bit of a discount. They have a lowest price guarantee, too. They are incorporated in the UK (England and Wales, I believe), but they list an office in Palm Coast, Florida.

Anyway, I dealt directly with Candice Clough at LateSail. She offered me deals from a variety larger companies and smaller companies. I ended up booking a charter deal thru Candice at LateSail for a monohull charter with Sunsail. To make a long story short, you pay through LateSail, then they send you a login to their customer portal, where you download all the contracts and forms that you'll need.

Ask me again in June how the trip turned out!


----------



## davidpm

ChicagoNewport27 said:


> I just booked a trip through Latesail for a bareboat charter in the BVI this summer. They are a small-ish company, very friendly. After speaking to them in person at Strictly Sail Chicago, they followed
> 
> Ask me again in June how the trip turned out!


looking forward to your report, sounds like a goog idea


----------



## Tsuma

ChicagoNewport27 said:


> ...
> Ask me again in June how the trip turned out!


So, how was the charter?


----------



## ChicagoNewport27

A M A Z I N G

We WILL be going back again soon! Probably in 2014.

I will post more details soon.


----------



## FarCry

ChicagoNewport27 said:


> A M A Z I N G
> 
> We WILL be going back again soon! Probably in 2014.
> 
> I will post more details soon.


I'm glad you enjoyed my neighborhood.

What was the highlight of your trip?


----------



## Rezz

ChicagoNewport27 said:


> A M A Z I N G
> 
> We WILL be going back again soon! Probably in 2014.
> 
> I will post more details soon.


Looking forward to hearing your report! We here are looking at chartering in the next couple years. Still young and saving for our dreams...


----------



## Minnewaska

ChicagoNewport27 said:


> A M A Z I N G
> 
> We WILL be going back again soon! Probably in 2014.
> 
> I will post more details soon.


How much do you think you saved? It seemed like you still booked months in advance. Do you know which charter company you are getting your boat through, before you commit? Big difference between some, which have relatively new boats and the bottom of the pile.

How about provisioning? Do-it-yourself or was there charter provisioning?


----------



## sachingautham911

They are giving so many offers and discounts for yacht chartering through the website. Specialized in US, UK, Canada and other areas of Europe. Established discounted yacht chartering service.


----------



## drhoward20

sunsail is a pretty good outfit


----------



## Slayer

Chicagonewport....I am calling you out! After all its only been six months! . Please share some details about rates, service, etc. Also, how was the BVI'S in June?


----------



## ChicagoNewport27

Man, sorry gang, I keep forgetting to post my trip report. I'll write up the play-by-play tonight.


----------



## jimgo

Yes, please do! And please let us know more about what you thought of Latesail and sunsail.


----------

